# Solar lights at Harbor Freight



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Has anyone picked up the set of solar driveway lights HF currently has on sale - *10* for $29.99, usually $39.99? They're supposedly stainless steel, but the photo in the flyer looks like a bronze color not silver. That probably doesn't matter if you're going to just use the lighting pieces. The description says ten AAA batteries are included.

I expect I'll pick up a set or two next week. Anyone tried them yet?


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Oh yeah - they're item # 66249


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't know what they look like but if it's like the ones you get at Wall Mart they are $ 3 apiece. So about the same price. Later RJD


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I picked up a bunch of those (about 20 I think) at Target last fall when they had them marked on clearance at 99 cents each. 

I played with them in the yard last fall for a few nights. They will make excellent accent lights, or I won't mind cannibalizing a couple to light structures at that price. They don't put out a lot of light, more like a marker light. I was thinking I could modify a few into streetlamps. 

I think these combined with the two sets of solar/LED spotlights I got on clearance at Costco last fall should make for some excellent night-time running ths coming summer.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ya last fall at Wall Mart they where 4 bucks now 3 maybe by years end we will get them cheaper yet. Later RJD


----------

